# 24x20 Goat Barn Layout



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Hubby has talked me into concentrating solely on my Nigerian Dwarf goats. So my two cows are up for sale and I'm planning a barn for my Niggies.

This is what I've come up with so far. I feed pellets - no hay, since they will have 2 1/2 acres of pasture for browse. I can store a ton of feed in less space than I have alloted, but I wanted to give myself a little extra. I don't know yet if we will be able to get water and power over to the barn site, but if not its ok. I've been hauling water by hand for a couple of years now, so I'll live.

I'm shooting for 6-7 adult does. (Bucks are kept in a separate pasture.) This is what I've come up with so far. There will be at least one window on every side of the building for natural light and cross ventilation. 










There will be a sliding door at both openings. I wanted a big door in the "front" so that I can back my truck in to unload feed. My milk stanchion can actually sit just about anywhere and it will beat where I'm milking now. The heavy black lines indicate gates. There will be half walls separating the kidding stalls and main shelter area from the feed storage and milking area. Oh and I left some extra space so I could set up a cot if I felt the need to stay close at kidding time. 

Also, are concrete floors a good idea or not? I plan to build them sleeping platforms so they wouldn't be sleeping on the floor unless they chose to.

Any suggestions for improving this plan? I won't be able to build right away, but wanted to have a plan to work from as I start looking for materials.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks really nice. I wish our barn had concrete floors but would cost so much here. I'm not sure if it would be easier to clean but would guess it would. I was just thinking dirt holds so much moisture & bugs.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks good to me! We use rubber mats in our barn because as Katie said..it seems the dirt holds moisture and bugs.


----------



## Annie's Mom (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW!!! That is really nice. :bow: I hope to have something like that one day.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

This is pretty much exactly our layout, except that the feed storage is on the other side. One thing we have that I really really like is two separate enclosed "yard" areas on the back of each kidding stall with a small door into each stall itself that I can close in inclement weather. That way the moms and babes can come out for some sunshine and nibbles without going in with the herd. Those doors keep good ventilation going throughout the whole barn as well.

We run 8 does in this area, and kidding season does get a little frantic with kidding stall swaps. I'd like to have at least one more kidding stall/yard area to make things easier, but this works pretty darn well.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Thanks for the input everyone. Since Niggies come into heat year round it is relatively simple for me to stagger the breedings so that usually only one kidding pen would be in use. The other is a back up - and for separating kids over night.


----------

